# Need help please



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

This is going to sound pathetic I know but I need somebody to call a phone number for me and see who answers. Or tell me how I can do it without them knowing who's calling. I've paid for the reverse phone services online before only to have false information most of the time. Now I don't have any money left and caller ID has kept me from making calls myself.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

If you are in the U.S., dial *67 before you dial the number. Your number will be blocked.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Yep, that reverse service tends to be a rip off. Obviously you have reason to suspect these phone numbers which are in question belong to another woman. In that case, the odds are the phone number will go straight to a generic computerized voicemail greeting when you dial it. You can always do what I did if your ready for it. I finally got tired of always being the amicable wife, I dialed the phone number and left message of “This is _____ (first & last name). You can return my call at _____ (my phone number).” Of course I never received a return phone call, but that was definitely what opened the flood gates to revealing secrets my now ex-husbands had been hiding. After revealing to him the fact I had dialed this specific number, (which I knew had to absolutely shock him) he played stupid for another day before somewhat confessing. Even then he would only state he wasn’t happy in our marriage and the phone number didn’t matter. I expressed to him the phone number did matter because that would be an indication of just how unhappy he was in our marriage. I will just state that his unhappiness had led him to behavior which damaged our marriage and could not be repaired.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

You have to subscribe to *67 from a landline, but most cell phone carriers don't seem to charge for it. It just shows up as "private number". But if you're calling a mistress, they won't answer anyway. Too many shoulders to look over!


----------

